# FS-paretroplus kieneri Breeding group $125 -Victoria



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

I am selling my breeding group of paretroplus kieneri there are
seven in total. These guys are extemely rare you will not find them in your local pet shop. $125 for the group located in victoria..


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

bump  !!!!!!!!


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

still available


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

bump !!!!!!!!


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

new lower price...
$125


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

bump !!!!!


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

Still available.
ask budahrox these guys are cool.


----------



## D-Man (May 1, 2010)

Yup!!! Budahrox and I have been really enjoying these guys!!! Lots of personality. Neat body shape and awesome colours! Thanks a lot Graeme! Bump to the top!!!!! Excellent fish from a great guy!


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

I need to find these guys a good home....


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Paretroplus kieneri*

I'm interested but live in Winnipeg. Have they spawned for you? Viable young? Male/female breakdown? Can you ship and would you guarantee live delivery?? Also, how much to ship to YWG? Thanks


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Still interested - Paretroplus kieneri*

Hi Graeme,
I have been maintaining and breeding several species of Madagascar cichlids back here in Winnipeg - - P. maculatus, P. oligacanthus, P. grandidieri, P. polleni. I had an opportunity to pick up some 'kieneri' about a year ago from Afishionados here in town but unfortunately passed on them. I'm looking for a colony and I just happened on this forum. Seeing your posting prompted me to contact you about their availability. If they are still available and you'd be willing to ship to Winnipeg, please pm me. I know it would be a bother but I assure you that I will provide them with the "good home" .
Regards, 
Jim Cumming
ASW/ Winnipeg Fish Forum


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 9, 2010)

*keineri*

I don't know why you haven't replied to my PMs but I can't be bothered with pursuing your P. keineri any further. It's always a puzzle why a person won't respond----unless there is a reasonable reason. Why advertise if you're not going to do the courtesy of replying? Thinking positively of it, I'm sure there must be a good reason. Merry Christmas and a Happy New year.
Jim Cumming


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

Sorry I just noticed that you posted in this thread I have not received any pm's
from you I will try to send you one hopefully it works.
Graeme


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

You may not be able to use pm until you have a higher post count if you like you can email me
[email protected]


----------

